# Confusion on Lubes...



## Don Galloway (Nov 23, 2020)

I have recently acquired a 1968 Ford 3000 diesel, that's been sitting for awhile...but running...
One of my first projects will be to change all the lubricants and filters...
My confusion is with the transmission fluid.
The previous owner says he put the same Hydraulic fluid in the transmission that he put in the Diff...
I could have sworn I read online that the transmission get's a 80-90 weight gear oil...
Thoughts???
Thanks...


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Don,

The PO was telling you true. Most of us use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent or surpassing New Holland spec 134D in the transmission and rear differential. This is a Ford New Holland approved practice. 

I buy the Travelers brand UTF at my local Tractor Supply Store.... about $40 for a 5 gallon bucket.


----------

